# Site or Aire near Cherbourg 2nd April



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We are arriving in Cherbourg, France on the 2nd of April at about 
18.30h and as it is our first time abroad in the van, looking for somewhere to stay within an hours driving from there. Have been googling a bit but some places are still closed, and I know Greg would be very happy with a recommendation for the first night.
Thanks in advance

Catherine


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Catherine
there are lots ofn aires around cherbouge
Go to

http://www.airecampingcar.com/

And then move the map over to cherbourg and you will see.

Have you got an aire or camping park book for france yet.

You can download the aires from this site for your sat nav.

Phill


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Ca., just sent you a PM, we are regular users of Cherburg and there are a good few options available.


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Catherine
We thoroughly recommend the site at L'Anse du Brick, Les Castels, 4* and only 9 miles north from the ferry. We use it whenever we do that return crossing. They take Camping Cheques which if purchased through the Caravan Club at the same time time gets you a good discount on the Brittany Ferries crossing.
They open 1st April.
www.anse-du-brick.com
Hope this helps
Regards
Grouch


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Catherine
We thoroughly recommend the site at L'Anse du Brick, Les Castels, 4* and only 9 miles north from the ferry. We use it whenever we do that return crossing. They take Camping Cheques which if purchased through the Caravan Club at the same time time gets you a good discount on the Brittany Ferries crossing.
They open 1st April.
www.anse-du-brick.com
Hope this helps
Regards
Grouch


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Catherine, The Aire de service at Granville was an excellent introduction to French Aires in April two years ago.

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2175

We had just come off the ferry from Rosslare. It is a very nice town with some good restaurants within easy walking distance and in the morning you can explore the nearby WWII gun emplacements.

A good stop if you are en route to Mont St Michel.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You should get the All The Aires Book by Vicarious Books. It has over 1400 aires listed. All of it is in english with directions and \\GPS co-ordinates which are very good. We have used these books for the past 4 years. If you have an auto-route 2006-7 there is a download on this site for all the aires in france. Once you start to use the aires you will find it a very easy way to get around france.

Best of luck with your trip.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sainte Mere L'eglise Aire . . good little village with tons of WW2 history [made famous by the film 'the longest day'] where American paratrooper got stuck on church spire [a replica is still hung there as a reminder to those killed] & a museum showing details . . well worth an overnight stay & wander around
GPS : Longitude : -1.31730000 Latitude : 49.40800000
Address:
place derrière l'église
50000 Sainte Mere L'eglise

Type :-Aire municipale GRATUITE [Free]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Catherine and Greg,
We have a self contained motorhome facility 28 miles south of Cherbourg and 2 miles inland from Portbail.
I'm sure we are listed in the 'Stoppin Spots' somewhere on this site.

It's our private residence and as such we can have family and friends to stay for a donation towards water and electricity.
I'm sorry but we don't have toilets or showers and the black dump if in the next town

But it's quiet and peaceful down a dead end and as said just 2 miles from the port of Portbail and beaches.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Found it............

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

scept1c said:


> Hi Catherine, The Aire de service at Granville was an excellent introduction to French Aires in April two years ago.
> 
> http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2175
> 
> ...


I,ll second that.
If your lucky you can get the space with a view over the town.
Its 5 euro free electric and water. Trail the leccy lead across the car park. 
Note as this is your first trip you might want to make up another lead or take an extension as a lot of aires have electric but you have to trail a lead across the road. If you use your bestest hook up it can gat damaged over time with passing vans driving over it..

Phill


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Catherine and Greg,

I would go with vicdicdoc Sainte Mere L'eglise.
Lovely village.

Maybe see ye before 1st April.
I would recommend "All The Aires Book" by Vicarious Books.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Ca, we stayed in Santec last Aug,here very nice aire/france passion site,free elec/internet. Lovely crepes! Great beach couple of mins walk

 just seen Cherbourg and not Roscoff !


----------

